# own bedding job



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

I have a .22LR Baikal single shot bolt action rifle which is probably older than my grandmother, I picked it up real cheap and it doesn't shoot half badly. There could be a bit of improvement in consistency so I was wondering what you guys thought of doing my own bedding job on the gun, just as a pet project. Would this be (a) dangerous (b) worth the effort or (c) possibly make it shoot worse than what it is. If it would be OK to do it, any suggestions on how to do it most effectively? Thanks!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I would have it done professionally or not at all. I had a gun done and it made the thing significantly heavier. Also you done want to mess up something doing it yourself.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

can you just have something like that done at gander mountain?


----------

